# Station questions



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am curious why, with Pola and LGB along with Piko so closely tied to each other, escpicaly LGB/Pola in the early day. That the stations chosen by them dont really match the prototypes so well covered by LGB. Where are the Mariazell, Austria, the stations along the HSB in Germany ect? With the OBB, HSB and RhB so well covered by LGB and others, one would think you could get proper stations ect from these fine companies and not have to scratchbuild(if you are able to), or pay someone to build one specialy for you. I would love to have a model of the Mariazell statoin, if just a bit shortened to fit my layout better. Just my 2 cents but it seems the stations that have been made over the years are not really from those lines. They might have Austrian/German/Swiss flavor but I think folks would like something a bit closer to reality now. In the early days of G here in the states, unless you went to Europe, or happen to have a good selection of books at your library, how was one to know what the actual stations looked like? You were happy to have a European looking station at all. Mikie


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mike,
here are info about Mariazellerbahn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariazell_Railway
also with pictures of stationbuildings..
greetings from derPeter

PS: if you need some special, ihav lot of books..so tell me..


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Piko shares their molds across a number of kits, so making scale models of actual structures would seem cost-prohibitive if it meant not being able to share the molds.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I realize that Piko shares molds, but Pola seems to have done some specific stations over the years. Just none that are really on the lines that LGB, for which thier line would most compliment on the European side. I have seen some HSB stations that were built by someone overseas and sold on German ebay. A gentleman in the UK got one and posted pics over on another forum. One of the Pola stations has more of the flavor I am looking for. I will probably just go with that one. Cheers Mike


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm currently building some Pola Kit's that I've had sitting around for a while and never build before; Assembling those and from my recollections of previous kits most of their stuff shared common parts. It might be as flagrant as redressing a building and adding some accessory details or just some shared window parts, but if you look at the parts most are common sprues that show up again maybe just in a different color. Not sure if either company really make any specific prototypes just generic buildings.

If you want specific buildings in our scales the best choice is to get as much info on the prototype as you can and build it yourself.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm just getting back to mls after a long absence.

Pola had a few RhB stations as part of their program but they sold out really quickly, the Susch station and the Madulain station.
For 2014 Pola came out with the RhB station Ardez

There is also an ebayer in Germany who builds RhB stations, very nicely detailed.
Right now I see Filisur, Surava and Lüen-Castiel on ebay.

Train Line is coming out with the Harz station and three miscellaneous related buildings of Drei-Annen-Hohne.

As to Mariazellerbahn, LGB came out with very few items for that railway - it certainly wasn't a big seller so wouldn't justify any buildings by Pola or Piko.

Knut


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike Looking for something like this?


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah, Dennis, that is so much beauty!


----------



## Adrian v.G (Jun 1, 2012)

For some nice but expensive European model buildings, have a look at

Kotsch Modellbau

and 

Largescale.de
They have model buildings make of teak wood


----------

